# Sea Launch Prepares for XM-4



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The Sea Launch team is preparing for its fifth mission of 2006 with the launch of XM
Satellite Radio's XM-4 satellite. The Odyssey Launch Platform and ship Sea Launch
Commander have departed from Home Port in Long Beach, Calif., and are on their
way to the launch site to begin operations.

According to the company, lift-off is planned at the opening of a 58-minute launch
window beginning at 4:49 PM PT (7:49 PM ET) on Thursday, Oct. 26.

The XM-4 satellite will have 18 kilowatts of total power at the beginning of life on
orbit. Specified for a 15-year lifespan, Sea Launch's direct insertion into equatorial
orbit is designed to yield additional years of service life. This will be Sea Launch's
fourth launch for XM Satellite Radio, completing previous XM missions in March
2001, May 2001 and February 2005.

The Sea Launch vessels are sailing about 3,000 miles to the equatorial launch site
in international waters of the Pacific Ocean at 154 degrees West Longitude. Upon
arrival, the launch team will initiate a 72-hour countdown, ballasting the Launch
Platform 65 feet, to launch depth, and performing final tests on the launch system
and the spacecraft. A Zenit-3SL vehicle will lift the 5,193 kg (11,448 lbs.) XM-4
satellite to geosynchronous transfer orbit, on its way to a final orbital position of
115 degrees West Longitude.

Sea Launch will provide live coverage of the XM-4 mission via satellite and also
streaming video on the Sea Launch website www.sea-launch.com.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Is this for adding more bandwidth or to replace the sinking bird?


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Kash76 said:


> Is this for adding more bandwidth or to replace the sinking bird?


Just to replace a "sinking bird". XM can't add more bandwidth at this time since the government regulates how much they are allowed.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

sigh


----------



## nakedeye (Sep 16, 2006)

wish they could....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Heads-up! Live coverage of the XM-4 mission via satellite and also
streaming video on the Sea Launch website www.sea-launch.com
this Thursday, Oct. 26 beginning at 4:49 PM PT (7:49 PM ET)

From its equatorial launch site at 154° West Longitude, a Zenit-3SL
launch vehicle will lift the 11,448 lb XM-4 commercial DARS satellite
to an optimized geosynchronous transfer orbit, on its way to a final
orbital position of 115° West Longitude, in support of XM's on-going
service requirements.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sea Launch has initiated a 72-hour countdown in preparations for the XM-4 launch
scheduled for this Thursday, Oct. 26. Sea Launch said liftoff is planned for the beginning
of a 58-minute launch window starting at 4:49 p.m. PT.

With launch site preparations underway at 154 degrees west longitude, the Sea Launch
Commander is now stationed alongside the Odyssey, periodically connected by a "link
bridge" during launch preparations. The company will set up the Zenit-3SL rocket on the
launch pad today with final tests leading up to the terminal count for liftoff.

Sea Launch said the XM-4 satellite will have 18 kilowatts of total power at the beginning
of operations on orbit. Specified for a 15-year lifespan, the company's direct insertion into
equatorial orbit is designed to yield additional years of service life. This will be Sea Launch's
fourth launch operation for XM since March 2001.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission

(Ed. note: Webcab views from the launch platform "Odyssey" can be accessed at www.navigon.net/sl/)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The latest satellite in XM Satellite Radio's fleet is now comfortably circling the planet
after a successful launch last night. At about 7 p.m. ET on Halloween Eve, liftoff of the
XM-4 satellite went without a hitch from the Sea Launch Odyssey Launch platform in
the Pacific Ocean on the equator.

The XM-4 satellite was inserted directly into a geosynchronous transfer orbit, on its
way to an orbital location for in-orbit testing prior to placement in its final position at
115 degrees West. According to the company, a ground station in South Africa
acquired the first signal from the satellite in orbit on schedule.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

October 31, 2006

XM Successfully Launches New Satellite 
By Dave Zatz 7:49 am

After a brief delay, Sea Launch successfully sent XM-4 into orbit yesterday as pictured above. There's all sorts of technical details to peruse, such the satellite's 15 year lifespan and 18 kilowatts of power, but my bottom line is: rocket launches are cool.

Sea Launch successfully completed the XM-4 Mission on October 30, 2006. A Sea Launch Zenit-3SL rocket lifted off from the Odyssey Launch Platform at 3:49pm PST (23:49 GMT). All phases of the flight profile performed as expected. The mission ended with spacecraft separation from the Block DM upper stage, placing the XM-4 communications satellite into a Geosynchronous Transfer Orbit. A ground station in Hartebeesthoek, South Africa, acquired the spacecraft signal shortly after spacecraft separation. All systems are operating nominally.








Source: http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-10/xm-successfully-launches-new-satellite/


----------

